# Square One order moved to Tuesday due to excess passenger cargo.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry, about that everyone but the order was bumped. Oh and I have Thorned snails coming in as well. THey'll be 5 for $5.

Brent.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Brent,

Posting what's coming is great, but can you also post current sale items (aquarium related of course) in here as well. Just to give me another reason to to visit square one area again. Oh how I missed my old place at duke of York and burnhamthorpe.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I second that.. and I kind of wish other stores would do that as well


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Brent, I think I'll be in the area tomorrow evening, do you think the live stock will be available for sale by that time? Just wondering cuz it's not often that I get out that way. Thanks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you get feeder crayfish?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Hi Brent, I think I'll be in the area tomorrow evening, do you think the live stock will be available for sale by that time? Just wondering cuz it's not often that I get out that way. Thanks.


The items are coming in at 8am so they should be ready in the evening.

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Can you get feeder crayfish?


I'll look into that one for you. I haven't seen them on my lists but then again I've never looked. I'll let you know tomorrow.

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

lemuj said:


> Hey Brent,
> 
> Posting what's coming is great, but can you also post current sale items (aquarium related of course) in here as well. Just to give me another reason to to visit square one area again. Oh how I missed my old place at duke of York and burnhamthorpe.


Do you mean dry goods and equipment or live stock. I can do both and even post the monthly on-sale items a few days in advanced. Just let me know what you would like and I'll make it happen.

Brent.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> I'll look into that one for you. I haven't seen them on my lists but then again I've never looked. I'll let you know tomorrow.
> 
> Brent.


Sound good thanks


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

pjsbrent said:


> Do you mean dry goods and equipment or live stock. I can do both and even post the monthly on-sale items a few days in advanced. Just let me know what you would like and I'll make it happen.
> 
> Brent.


Anything fishy would be nice, so yes, all of the above you listed. Also would be nice to see which plants you have on sale/stock.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Sorry, about that everyone but the order was bumped. Oh and I have Thorned snails coming in as well. THey'll be 5 for $5.
> 
> Brent.


Clithon Corona? =]

This is a really good deal as they're usually around $2.50 at Menagerie if I recall correctly.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

just picked up few german rams from PJ's ... awesome fish and it was a pleasure to talk to Brant.. it's such a rarity to talk to someone in the store that actually knows what he's talking about..


----------

